# So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Invasion (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

#TheAShow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

The direct copy and paste of the angle legit made me laugh out loud.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

Well WWE clearly made it clear last night Raw Womans Division is vastly supieor in every single way. So this is just some pathetic contrived attemept to emulate Raw. Although I rate Liv Morgan as a supeior talent to Mandy. So don't mind that debut.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

*I actually find it worse that they just essentially turned three babyfaces heel at the same time from NXT, tbh.

Kinda especially peeved about Liv Morgan because her as a babyface is the easiest to book of those three.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

WWE CREATIVE :mj4 :vince5 :trolldog

I've seen some shit, but literally copying & pasting an angle. Copying their _own shows_. Even having the Women go as far as having the same kind of looks/characters is hilarious. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

I thought Naomi and Becky sold their beat downs better. But yeah, it is a copy and paste angle.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I actually find it worse that they just essentially turned three babyfaces heel at the same time from NXT, tbh.
> 
> Kinda especially peeved about Liv Morgan because her as a babyface is the easiest to book of those three.*


Especially because SDL needs Faces more than Heels tbh. It's going to be like Charlotte against the World, because there's not really any other credible Women babyfaces on the roster.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

*@Legit BOSS, can we come back to this thread after the finish of Charlotte vs. Natalya? I feel like we'll have even more to boast about, because I feel like now they'll be involved.*


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

Can they get more Generic? It is like they are not even trying on both shows. They are re doing the Womens Revolution angle on both shows. pretty pathetic booking on all fronts. Team PCB anyone?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

The B ahow gets the B+ bitches. :draper2


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

its a mistake turning Liv Heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I actually find it worse that they just essentially turned three babyfaces heel at the same time from NXT, tbh.
> 
> Kinda especially peeved about Liv Morgan because her as a babyface is the easiest to book of those three.*


*Idk, Carmella and Liv seems like a great idea to me. They'd gel perfectly since they play the same gimmick. I'm more annoyed at the principle of WWE debuting lesser versions of the RAW women under 24 hours after the fact. It's too obvious. *


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Making them heels is a good move. They didn't have much of an NXT following so why bring them up as faces so they can get crickets like Carmella did a year ago?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

They didn't even try to change it from Paige's debut last night!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

just happy 2 see sarah logan i like her the most out of the thoes three


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Another one for the triomania BAY BAY...!

This is a charismatic trio I must say.
Supporting Sarah Logan mostly, just I wish Charlotte the horsewoman would've been their victim.:frown2:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Ruby > Paige

Looks like it's 2015 all over again. Both divisions are just going to be filled with thrown together teams.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Sarah Logan and Ruby Riot are both good in the ring


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Smackdown really needs some face women. With these three all coming in as heels, SD still only has Charlotte, Becky, and Naomi as faces.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Dibil13 said:


> Ruby > Paige
> 
> Looks like it's 2015 all over again. Both divisions are just going to be filled with thrown together teams.


All we need is another beat the clock challenge.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *@Legit BOSS, can we come back to this thread after the finish of Charlotte vs. Natalya? I feel like we'll have even more to boast about, because I feel like now they'll be involved.*


*Imagine if Liv helps Carmella cash in on Charlotte :cornette*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Road Dogg tweeted a few months back that he really wanted to call Sarah Logan up to SD, so I should've expected that she'd be the third woman.

And man, Ruby Riot has had quite the year. Signed with the company in January, has wrestled on Takeover, is in WWE 2K18 (as DLC) and now already debuting on the main roster. She's awesome though.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Idk, Carmella and Liv seems like a great idea to me. They'd gel perfectly since they play the same gimmick. I'm more annoyed at the principle of WWE debuting lesser versions of the RAW women under 24 hours after the fact. It's too obvious. *


*LOL @ THE LIV MORGAN HELPING CARMELLA CASH IN PART.

I do find it ridiculous that with RAW's team, they all had natural track records as heels because Paige has had lengthy heel runs and her cronies have ALWAYS been heels. The SDL women trio, they're shooting them into being heels in WWE for the first time without *shock* trying to give it a shake of development in NXT, even at house shows.

That's a very risky move.*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Just calling up fodder to flesh out divisions. Obviously nothing actually planned for the talent long term. NXT Women's Fatal Fourway had Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Peyton Royce and Nikki Cross for the title and all are left in NXT whereas folks that were midcard acts Riot and Deville or not on television at all(Mandy, Liv, Logan) get main roster promotions. 

Sorta silly. They get rewarded for being lesser in developmental. Main roster means better travel, more shows and a bump in salary.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Imagine if Liv helps Carmella cash in on Charlotte :cornette*



I have a feeling something along these lines is gonna happen tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Raw gets PMS (Paige, Mandy, Sonya) while SD gets carmella 2.0 I still like liv but needs a gimmick change and daffney 2.0. Jesus road dogg, epic face palm.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so lazy. Riot, Liv and Logan have ZERO in common kayfabe wise. Hey're we're friends from the PC - so dumb. 

Could have used three individual debuts over the length of the show - Riot attacks the other rawker girl Becky. Liv helps out fellow Jersey girl Carmella, and Logan could have attacked Naomi for whatever reason.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Is it possible that they're connected to the Raw group and part of a bigger invasion angle? This is just way too lazy even for WWE.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

@Legit BOSS Lel Ruby Riot is a much better worker than PAIDS but I admit overall, this does feel very "b brand" ish.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

So no Iconic Duo? Uninterested.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> @Legit BOSS Lel Ruby Riot is a much better worker than PAIDS but I admit overall, this does feel very "b brand" ish.


*
But have you seen her work heel? She (and Liv) played face on NXT, which makes this look even more forced. At least we agree that it's a rushed direct X copy.*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sorta silly. They get rewarded for being lesser in developmental. Main roster means better travel, more shows and a bump in salary.


This is what I hate about NXT. The mediocre get promoted and the ones who work hard and improve stay behind. There is no motivation to improve if Vince is just gonna call you up anyway.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Just calling up fodder to flesh out divisions. Obviously nothing actually planned for the talent long term. NXT Women's Fatal Fourway had Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Peyton Royce and Nikki Cross for the title and all are left in NXT whereas folks that were midcard acts Riot and Deville or not on television at all(Mandy, Liv, Logan) get main roster promotions.
> 
> Sorta silly. They get rewarded for being lesser in developmental. Main roster means better travel, more shows and a bump in salary.


The ones who didn't get any main events pushes on NXT are usual the ones Vince and Co push on the main roster, so don't be surprised if a few get pushed. 

Most of them were never going to do anything on NXT, I think the likes of Liv and Mandy will probably thrive better on the main roster cause of their looks as Vince does love a cute blonde. I think Riot, Deville, Logan will probably end up as lower to mid card talent and to give some fresh feuds. Sure it's unfair on some of the more talented female talent in NXT, but how many of the five that were called up will be big stars come the end of 2018. I say two at most.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

@Legit BOSS So you're just gonna leave the most talented of the three in Sarah Logan out of the thread title and the thread itself :rude


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Dibil13 said:


> Is it possible that they're connected to the Raw group and part of a bigger invasion angle? This is just way too lazy even for WWE.


This may lead to a first ever women's royal rumble.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Alright_Mate said:


> @Legit BOSS So you're just gonna leave the most talented of the three in Sarah Logan out of the thread title and the thread itself :rude












*The third woman would've only affected my thread if it were Shayna Bazler. Feel free to make one for her :lol.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> But have you seen her work heel? She (and Liv) played face on NXT, which makes this look even more forced. At least we agree that it's a rushed direct X copy.*


I haven't and I'm not watching now, just reading reactions and so far this sounds like shit. I'm more worried about Liv playing heel, the other 2 at least have done it before on the indies.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



JDP2016 said:


> This may lead to a first ever women's royal rumble.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Very possible. Can't say I'm excited about the RR getting watered down like that. Should only be one a year imo.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Here is the segment


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Just calling up fodder to flesh out divisions. Obviously nothing actually planned for the talent long term. NXT Women's Fatal Fourway had Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Peyton Royce and Nikki Cross for the title and all are left in NXT whereas folks that were midcard acts Riot and Deville or not on television at all(Mandy, Liv, Logan) get main roster promotions.
> 
> Sorta silly. They get rewarded for being lesser in developmental. Main roster means better travel, more shows and a bump in salary.


Yea but NXT means being better booked so to the average smark the promotion is really a demotion.

Edit: Lol Becky got the dog shit kicked out of her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

@Legit BOSS SD could be jelly since RAW got PMS (paige,Mandy,sonya)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

So WWE ripped itself off?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

They don't even try anymore. :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I haven't and I'm not watching now, just reading reactions and so far this sounds like shit. I'm more worried about Liv playing heel, the other 2 at least have done it before on the indies.


*My guy, they literally copied last night's invasion in reverse. First, they attacked Becky and Naomi backstage, and then they interfered in the title match. No cash in though. There was ZERO unique thought put into this.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The third woman would've only affected my thread if it were Shayna Bazler. Feel free to make one for her :lol.*


I respect you @Legit BOSS but on this occasion 

So so so so so so :rude


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Ruby Riot = lesser attractive Paige
Liv Morgan = lesser attractive Mandy Rose
Sarah Logan = lesser attractive Sonia Deville

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

To be fair, both angles were weak overall. Mandy is improving, but she isn't that much heads or tails above like Ruby or something, and I have zero idea what to expect from Paige (other than not much because of how out of control she seems to have been for the last like year).

Every single woman from NXT that they called up isn't ready for the main roster. More than half of them have barely done anything on NXT at all to begin with. This just feels dull to me and really only serves to give both rosters depth, but not any real talented depth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

And this is why most wrestling fans are watching the indys now


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

_*I just can't at them just ripped and copy the shit they did on Raw last night. :lol*_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Yeah, that was pretty lame, tbh.

:lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

I feel like there should be a 'compare the women's heel stable' thread that is updated every week cuz you know they will be!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Is it too much to hope the angles are actually connected in some way? For example, some sort of cross-brand stable or simply the Smackdown girls stating that they had saw the buzz created by the Raw women on their debut and so decided to follow their lead. Anything but assume that your audience doesn't see the obvious similarity between the two angles and aim to gloss over it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

*Okay @Legit BOSS, back to your thread!

Come on man, you gotta give WWE more credit than that man.

RAW had the invasion from the women beating up CONTENDERS for the RAW Women's Title in the RING and then going to the BACK and beating up the CHAMPION.

SMACKDOWN had the invasion from the women beating up CONTENDERS in the BACK and then going to the RING to beat up the CHAMPION.

Get it? It's different!

RAW = Contenders In Ring First, Then Champion Backstage!

Smackdown Live = Contenders Backstage First, Then Champion In Ring!

It's completely original. :trolldog*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

I thought the beat down was better to be honest


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Why even have trios right now anyway? The division needs more singles competitors than anything else right now.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Copy and Paste angle from Raw :mj4

All these women being called up before Peyton & Billie fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

The Smackdown group is way better in the ring, but the copycat angle is just completely unforgivable. And the group together don't even mesh. An emo, a jersey girl, and a hillbilly? All right.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Charlotte didn’t get cashed in on. I’m good. These new women might make me care enough to maybe remember their names eventually.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Okay @Legit BOSS, back to your thread!
> 
> Come on man, you gotta give WWE more credit than that man.
> 
> ...


Well since you put it that way.


Mra22 said:


> I thought the beat down was better to be honest


Yeah it was.


Jabez Makaveli said:


> Why even have trios right now anyway? The division needs more singles competitors than anything else right now.


Throw enough women out at once and hope one or two gets over? :draper2

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

I mean even this was a carbon copy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933161700945260545


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

Willing to see how this pans out.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

"Rip off"?

Fuck, it's THE SAME COMPANY!

Imagine going along with this Brand War crap.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*

This can't be a coincidence


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't get what's with the 3 person faction thing. Always with the three person factions.

When Charlotte, Sasha and Becky all were called up they were all split up into three person factions as well.

Anyways, I could see the comparison between Paige and Ruby, as both have dyed black hair and sport a punk/Goth look.

I don't really see the comparison between Liv and Mandy as Mandy is more muscular and athletic looking and Liv is smaller and dresses like Carmella. I mean, if your comparison is that they are both blonde, white women than that's as shallow as saying that the New Day is just like Cryme Tyme because they're all black dudes that dance.

And the OP left out that there is no similarity between Logan and Deville other than they are both women.

It's the fact that there is three of them that makes one seem like the other. There is three of them because WWe can rarely put a fourth person in a faction.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Flair Flop said:


> Charlotte didn’t get cashed in on. I’m good. These new women might make me care enough to maybe remember their names eventually.


*You'll remember Mandy's name after 4 title reigns :reigns2*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Iconic when they found about the call ups


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Iconic when they found about the call ups



TBF if I was them I would be pretty pissed off, that being said though seeing how creative just carbon copied what happened on RAW last night im kinda glad they didn't get called up.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Yea, this shit was stupid. It felt like the same exact thing Raw did in every way. 0 creativity.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

For them to sit there and copy what they did on Raw really just shows how lazy and uncreative WWE can be. They could've easily done something different.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Last night, we saw the return of the resident scene girl and the debut of a hot blonde. Tonight, we saw the debuts of a vastly less popular scene girl and less attractive blonde. Liv is very cute, but compared to Mandy? Come on. Not only that, but neither of them are nearly as good as their counterparts, and there was no reason to rush them to the main roster. It was very stupid to do this on the heels of the RAW invasion last night with lesser versions of each girl. This just looks like yet another desperate attempt for Smackdown to copy RAW to stay relevant.*
> 
> *RAW*
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a shame that they can't develop these girls enough. Don't care much about any of them. Ruby and Logan are good workers, but don't have any character development to be coming to the main roster. Liv is just a cheap combination of Mandy Rose and Carmella who couldn't even keep Enzo Amore happy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It kinda fell flat on its face, a cheap version of the Invasion on Raw, Paige and co. did it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS

Here is the Charlotte segment so you can update the OP.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> TBF if I was them I would be pretty pissed off, that being said though seeing how creative just carbon copied what happened on RAW last night im kinda glad they didn't get called up.


I am kinda worried about what will they do with them now on NXT. They will have to push some new women and I don't see Ember or Kairi doing the jobs, but I also don't see Iconic beating Ember for the title. And now the main roster is full of women, so they won't get called up any time soon, they are in a fucking limbo :fuckthis


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Iconic Duo deserve better than a copied debut/storyline so it's for the best that they didn't get the call up. It'll be much sweeter when they eventually do.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am kinda worried about what will they do with them now on NXT. They will have to push some new women and I don't see Ember or Kairi doing the jobs, but I also don't see Iconic beating Ember for the title. And now the main roster is full of women, so they won't get called up any time soon, they are in a fucking limbo :fuckthis


Guess all we can really do is hope it leads to something good happening in NXT for them. Guess we shall see once they start taping again.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *You'll remember Mandy's name after 4 title reigns :reigns2*


I find myself caring less and less about number of reigns these days. Cumulative days I pay attention to a little more. I’m not confident that she will get the rocket push, though. I’m just amused at watching the cult of Alesnar shit their pants at the thought of it.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> TBF if I was them I would be pretty pissed off, that being said though seeing how creative just carbon copied what happened on RAW last night im kinda glad they didn't get called up.


well they saved from the main roster booking but sad Peyton will prob be Ember's first victim while she champion and that pisses me off as well cause Peyton should be NXT Champion right now.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Seriously? You call up these three and not the Iconic Duo. Theyre addition to Smackdown seemed like a no brainer.

The main roster just cant quit with these questionable booking decisions


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

You guys have just noticed? They have been lifting angles from each other since the brand split started.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Flair Flop said:


> I find myself caring less and less about number of reigns these days. Cumulative days I pay attention to a little more. I’m not confident that she will get the rocket push, though. I’m just amused at watching the cult of Alesnar shit their pants at the thought of it.


*I will say, I think the number matters a bit more for Charlotte, because I think people EXPECT (and maybe even want) her to win into the double digits of titles because of her legacy.

I think she's become the person of this generation where people look up to her as the person who makes it exciting every time she wins a title.*


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Irrelevant said:


> Smackdown really needs some face women. With these three all coming in as heels, SD still only has Charlotte, Becky, and Naomi as faces.


Maybe now Natalya too since they cost her the title match or maybe she becomes a tweener who hates everyone in the division



PaigeLover said:


> Raw gets *PMS (Paige, Mandy, Sonya)* while SD gets carmella 2.0 I still like liv but needs a gimmick change and daffney 2.0. Jesus road dogg, epic face palm.


HA! didn't realize that until now.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Is it possible that they're connected to the Raw group and part of a bigger invasion angle? This is just way too lazy even for WWE.


THis is exactly what I was thinking too. Although it is interesting that DeVille and Riot were about to feud on NXT and now both are called up to different shows.



JDP2016 said:


> Ruby Riot = lesser attractive Paige
> Liv Morgan = lesser attractive Mandy Rose
> Sarah Logan = lesser attractive Sonia Deville
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


The only way Sonya DeVille is more attractive than Sarah Logan, is if you are more attracted to men than women.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't give a shit I love Sarah Logan!


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

zrc said:


> I don't give a shit I love Sarah Logan!


I do too, IMO she is the best of the 3 and as a heel I think she will excel because she will be allowed to be a little more like Crazy Mary


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

This stable is going to be more well-balanced, and have more space to shine on SD than the Paige-lead one. I've been a fan of Ruby Riot since her NXT debut - her personality very much resonates with me. Objectively speaking, I really can't say she's been setting the world on fire with her babyface run, and I can certainly get the Paige comparison or even the Paige bootleg accusation. But I hope she proves herself as a heel on the main roster. If we're going to compare her to Paige, she may be less pretty but she seems a lot tougher. If anything, it's way more believable if Ruby Riot was given the "Anti-Diva" moniker, which I believe she would've absolutely knocked it out of the park. 

At the end of the day, the best news is, though, now that the Ruby squad has arrived as heels, Natalya and Tamina are going to be featured less going forward. They've been sucking the life out of the division since WM. Can't say Carmella has been much better, but she had Ellsworth and she's still got potential unlike them.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Or WWE just decided to bring 3 new characters to women's division on both brands.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Thought it was weird when Ruby didn't debut with Paige as it would make so much sense them being in a faction together. At this moment, I think all 6 women are working together as a female Nexus type group. Except both of their attacks were much less impactful.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

DirectorsCut said:


> Thought it was weird when Ruby didn't debut with Paige as it would make so much sense them being in a faction together. At this moment, I think all 6 women are working together as a female Nexus type group. Except both of their attacks were much less impactful.


Expect a Paige/Ruby collison at Survivor Series '18!


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

I would also like to add, I think this "invasion" is tied into a Daniel Bryan heel turn. When asked about Ruby, Logan and Liv, he just smiled and refused to comment. I think we will see this spill over to the men's division too, possibly, including KO and Zayn


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*

C'mon its hilarious. WWE copy and pastes booking from one brand to the other brand in the same week. It sucks for the SDL girls as well because now they'll just be seen as the inferior versions of Raws little group, and they are.



3ku1 said:


> Well WWE clearly made it clear last night Raw Womans Division is vastly supieor in every single way. So this is just some pathetic contrived attemept to emulate Raw. Although I rate Liv Morgan as a supeior talent to Mandy. So don't mind that debut.


You only say that because you're worried Mandy will usurp Alexa...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



JDP2016 said:


> This may lead to a first ever women's royal rumble.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yeah this seem likely to be the case. Still a silly way to do it with two invasion storylines within a day of each other. And during the month of the Shield reunion, after a brand vs brand PPV.

Too many 3 men/women beatdowns this week.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

With the mass call-ups I can definitely see a women's Rumble taking place this year. A quick Wikipedia search shows that they now have 11 women on each women's division.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: So Smackdown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Especially because SDL needs Faces more than Heels tbh. It's going to be like Charlotte against the World, because there's not really any other credible Women babyfaces on the roster.


Huh?

Exact opposite, if anything. SmackDown has Charlotte, Becky and Naomi on the babyface side, which is why they've been propping up jokes like Nattie, Lana and Tamina on the heel side while they've bided their time for Carmella to cash in.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I look forward to the 7-woman matches we'll see every week from now on. . .


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So Liv Morgan basically has Carmella's gimmick, how is that going to work out?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So, Paige is the supreme leader in all of this, right? Leading an NXT invasion?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They could've had Bianca whip the shit outta somebody with her hair.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> They could've had Bianca whip the shit outta somebody with her hair.


Well they called up Liv and Sonya, so why the fuck not? It's not like she is worse, Bianca has more potential than those 2 and she is older, so I wouldn't be surprise if they rush her too.

And btw, not trying to be a buzzkill, but if it is true that Kevin Dunn hates accents (like they say he hates Becky's) Sarah Logan is screwed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Well they called up Liv and Sonya, so why the fuck not? It's not like she is worse, Bianca has more potential than those 2 and she is older, so I wouldn't be surprise if they rush her too.
> 
> And btw, not trying to be a buzzkill, but if it is true that Kevin Dunn hates accents (like they say he hates Becky's) Sarah Logan is screwed


Makes me chuckle they brought up 5 women, but NXT still has 20.
Kairi, Ember, Nikki, Aliyah, Peyton, Billie, Taynara, Sage, Lacey, Bianca, Xia, Zeda, Abbey, Vanessa, Rhea, Dakota, Zelina, Shayna, Reina & Jessie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



JDP2016 said:


> This is what I hate about NXT. The mediocre get promoted and the ones who work hard and improve stay behind. There is no motivation to improve if Vince is just gonna call you up anyway.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Its WWE as a whole for you. The chosen ones get pushed and everyone else is a jobber. NXT is no different, the Main Roster is no different.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't see how Liv being less attractive is relevant ?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't copy them. Raw just happened to air 1st.


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

My only input in all of this is . . .

Ruby Riot has a strong case for ugliest female in the history of WWE. Good Lord Almighty . . .


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MarkHunt said:


> My only input in all of this is . . .
> 
> Ruby Riot has a strong case for ugliest female in the history of WWE. Good Lord Almighty . . .


Nicole Bass still has that prize.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I fucks with Sara Logan. :bjpenn


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did they make them heels? Smackdown on has 3 faces (Naomi, Charlotte, and Becky). Smackdown women needs more faces.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't mind the 3 that came up (lovelace is pretty bad & so is Liv, in fact dobson or logan however she's going by now is the only really good/solid one) but this was definitely a bootleg version, I'd be surprised if most people knew who they actually were


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lmao I mean maybe this is part of a bigger picture but fuck me is this lazy. Sarah logan being called up is good. She is very talented so I am hyped. Other two meh.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Why did they make them heels? Smackdown on has 3 faces (Naomi, Charlotte, and Becky). Smackdown women needs more faces.












WM season is around the corner.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why did they make them heels? Smackdown on has 3 faces (Naomi, Charlotte, and Becky). Smackdown women needs more faces.


If they all came in as faces people would complain about the lack of heels. This wouldn't be an issue if Charlotte never turned face because the current heels aren't cutting it.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

WTF is WWE doing with all these call ups. They make no sense.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Laughable Chimp said:


> WTF is WWE doing with all these call ups. They make no sense.


Both divisions needed fresh bodies and they also have matches/feuds they don't want to burn through. These 5 call up's now are probably gonna be allowed to sink or swim,outside of Sarah Logan not really seeing much potential but I am open to seeing them prove me and others wrong.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> So, Paige is the supreme leader in all of this, right? Leading an NXT invasion?


I think Daniel Bryan is. 



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its WWE as a whole for you. The chosen ones get pushed and everyone else is a jobber. NXT is no different, the Main Roster is no different.


It takes different skillsets to be over in NXT compared to the main roster. NXT has more appreciation for good workers, where as on the main roster character development helps someone get over more than it does in NXT. It is also about timing, they don't want these call-ups to outshine Paige's return and they will save the bigger call-ups like Royce of Cross for the Women's RR should they have it. 



Laughable Chimp said:


> WTF is WWE doing with all these call ups. They make no sense.


Adding depth to the divisions and making sure they have enough bodies for a women's Royal Rumble.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm really surprised they brought Sarah Logan. I was expecting someone with more exposure like Sane.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> Both divisions needed fresh bodies and they also have matches/feuds they don't want to burn through. These 5 call up's now are probably gonna be allowed to sink or swim,outside of Sarah Logan not really seeing much potential but I am open to seeing them prove me and others wrong.


My problem with it is not the reason for the call ups but who are being called up.

Aside from Liv Morgan, none of them have hit their ceiling yet in terms of improvement or things to accomplish down in NXT.

What's even worse is the fact there's more accomplished and improved women down in NXT that they chose to pass up. They effectively raided NXT's midcard filled with still developing talent.

Ruby Riot makes some sense but she should've challenged Ember once at least first and NXT still never really got her character right, something that I doubt the main roster can do.

Sarah Logan is in the same boat with Ruby Riot. Actually worse because they barely have anything with her character.

Both Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose have literally been wrestling for only a year. They were quite obviously still green and have barely done anything of note down in NXT. So why did they call up two rookies who still had a long way to go to improve is beyond me. The last two women wrestlers who got called up with similar experience were Dana Brooke and Nia Jax. Yeah, not a great precedent.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Okay so this thread is twelve pages in so I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned it. Hey, I thought the same thing as everyone here. But anyone stop and think that quite possibly this is a "female Nexus" infiltration angle? The three women from Raw in cohorts with the three women from SD wanting to lay waste and make a name for themselves.

The setups are just way too eerily similar to be "lazy" or coincidence. Let's have patience in the next couple weeks and allow the respective angles to play out. Now if this ends up nothing like an invasion angle then I will concede that this was stupid and lazy. But don't jump the gun so quick to crucify SD creative. Let this shit flesh itself out first.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I agree, it's seriously taking the same angle. That's pretty cheap. What's worse is it makes the raw one look just as lazy too. Like they had no idea what to do with them and grouped them up just to go out there and beat people up lol. 

I'll hold out on what the motives are. Maybe they are connected but that's just wishful thinking lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I feel pretty gutted that NXT never got to do anything substantial with Rose or Logan


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

coreysamson said:


> Okay so this thread is twelve pages in so I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned it. Hey, I thought the same thing as everyone here. But anyone stop and think that quite possibly this is a "female Nexus" infiltration angle? The three women from Raw in cohorts with the three women from SD wanting to lay waste and make a name for themselves.
> 
> The setups are just way too eerily similar to be "lazy" or coincidence. Let's have patience in the next couple weeks and allow the respective angles to play out. Now if this ends up nothing like an invasion angle then I will concede that this was stupid and lazy. But don't jump the gun so quick to crucify SD creative. Let this shit flesh itself out first.


We want to hope that they're connected but we've seen too many "lolWWE" moments over the years to expect that they're connected.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Liv Morgan :done


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

lol, who's even left in the NXT women's division?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ruby is way better than Paige, it's a matter of time before you realize it. Anyway you're right about Liv being less than Mandy. Liv has never been able to get anyone's attention on NXT and it's not on SmackDown that she's going to get.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I am very grateful they didn't have Ruby Riot say something along the lines of

"My name is Ruby and my friends and I are here to cause a RIOT!" 

I think I would have switched off right there right then.

I'll give them a chance but none of them deserved the call up what so ever and made worse by debuting almost the exact same way as the other two had done on RAW, all they did was change the order of how it happened! :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Genking48 said:


> lol, who's even left in the NXT women's division?


Kairi Sane, Ember Moon, Nikki Cross, Iconic Duo, Abbey, Bianca, Zeda, Xia, Zelina, Dakota, Rhea, Sage, Lacey, Jessie, Reina, Vanessa, Taynara, Shayna Baszler, Aliyah.

I've seen a lot of people claiming nxts women's division is now dead. Far from it, some of the live show crew will now get a chance on the main programme instead. And that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel for Iconic Duo, they've got nothing left to do in NXT.

They needed that call up more than the others.



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, that was pretty lame, tbh.
> 
> :lol


 Eh, the attack was a million times better.

The set up up was far weaker.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> We want to hope that they're connected but we've seen too many "lolWWE" moments over the years to expect that they're connected.


Lol I was expecting some sort of "you're giving WWE too much credit" response. Hey, you could be right, but they still pleasantly surprise us every so often. I feel like this is a Hunter idea that he pushed on Vince. Regardless, let's allow this angle to play out before we totally shit on it.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Ruby Riot = lesser attractive Paige
> Liv Morgan = lesser attractive Mandy Rose
> Sarah Logan = lesser attractive Sonia Deville
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


How could someone be less attractive than Sonia?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

coreysamson said:


> Lol I was expecting some sort of "you're giving WWE too much credit" response. Hey, you could be right, but they still pleasantly surprise us every so often. I feel like this is a Hunter idea that he pushed on Vince. Regardless, let's allow this angle to play out before we totally shit on it.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/2266681-official-avatar-betting-thread.html

>


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Ruby Riot should be no where near a fictional TV show aimed at a male demographic, that women looks like a freakshow. Why would you choose to have me look at that?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

djpiccalo said:


> Ruby Riot should be no where near a fictional TV show aimed at a male demographic, that women looks like a freakshow. Why would you choose to have me look at that?


Lol that might be the most sexist thing I've read on tbe internet all month. Bravo!

:trump


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> Ruby is way better than Paige, it's a matter of time before you realize it. Anyway you're right about Liv being less than Mandy. Liv has never been able to get anyone's attention on NXT and it's not on SmackDown that she's going to get.


It doesn't matter how much better at fake fighting she is when if we're being honest here she looks like a transexual bridge troll. I'm not watching that on my TV when I could be looking at a hot girl fake fighting, like Paige.

I can't believe WWE actually pulled the trigger and put her on TV. WWE have given me yet another reason to change the channel.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> djpiccalo said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby Riot should be no where near a fictional TV show aimed at a male demographic, that women looks like a freakshow. Why would you choose to have me look at that?
> ...


Call it sexist, I don't care, it's called reality. Men in TV shows aimed at women are more often than not attractive. There is no difference for men's TV, wrestling is aimed at men. If they are going to put women on the show they can at least find attractive ones.

A woman could say the same thing about men and I wouldn't call that sexist as I understand that the women would like something nice to look at whilst they watch gossip girl or whatever. Oh and I understand women/men want that on their TV shows because I don't subscribe to the state religion of political correctness so I think for myself.

She shouldn't be anywhere near prime time TV.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ruby played a lesbian with Taeler Hendrix back in her OvW days lol. Is she the hottest? No, but guess what? People have different likes. I don't find her attractive, but she's there to Wrestle. Which she's good at.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

djpiccalo said:


> Call it sexist, I don't care, it's called reality. Men in TV shows aimed at women are more often than not attractive. There is no difference for men's TV, wrestling is aimed at men. If they are going to put women on the show they can at least find attractive ones.
> 
> A woman could say the same thing about men and I wouldn't call that sexist as I understand that the women would like something nice to look at whilst they watch gossip girl or whatever. Oh and I understand women/men want that on their TV shows because I don't subscribe to the state religion of political correctness so I think for myself.
> 
> She shouldn't be anywhere near prime time TV.


Do you need the dudes to be sexy to watch them "fake fight"?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Could they not have found a better way of debuting the trio instead of C+P the same angle from RAW. fpalm


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Next week on Smackdown:

Big E gets on the mic and tells Sami Zayn that he's not finished with him yet.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Tombstoned said:


> Next week on Smackdown:
> 
> Big E gets on the mic and tells Sami Zayn that he's not finished with him yet.


Does that mean HHH is going to Pedigree one of Shane's sons too? :hmmm Or would it have to be Birdie Jo?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the Women's RR match is happening and I might be in the minority but I am happy about that. I can also see Ronda and her crew debuting in that match as surprise entries.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A new level of laziness for this company. :mj4

Usually they rip off ideas from other companies, not from their other show.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

15 pages and not a one has said "You do know it's going to turn out that Paige is leading all 6 and this a small part of a bigger thing"

Jumping to conclusions will get you nowhere


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Both angles are so similar its too stupid even for WWE to do that, no way they book two shows back to back with the exact same angle without them being connected. 

I'm thinking its Paige building an army to take over the womens division, making her kinda like Negan, except she finds a bunch of young new up and coming women who are desperate to get noticed and manipulates them into following her, to get them fame.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

djpiccalo said:


> Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:
> 
> 
> > djpiccalo said:
> ...


If you want women to fap over go watch porn and yeah you are sexist.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I noticed that the 4 women that got beat up the most from Raw/Smackdown was Sasha,Bayley,Charlotte, and Becky, the 4 Horsewomen. I wonder if there will be a connection there that leads to the NXT girls vs Horsewomen feud.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> I am very grateful they didn't have Ruby Riot say something along the lines of
> 
> "My name is Ruby and my friends and I are here to cause a RIOT!"
> 
> ...


She's gotten rid of the "RIOT" part since a while ago. That was pretty cringeworthy and I'm glad she no longer uses that.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Donnie said:


> 15 pages and not a one has said "You do know it's going to turn out that Paige is leading all 6 and this a small part of a bigger thing"
> 
> Jumping to conclusions will get you nowhere


Let's be charitable to the WWE and assume for a moment this is true, its still utterly stupid to have the second group of 3 be a discount ripoff version of the first 3 in appearance.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Do you need the dudes to be sexy to watch them "fake fight"?


If he's gay, then probably. :draper2





LucasXXII said:


> She's gotten rid of the "RIOT" part since a while ago. That was pretty cringeworthy and I'm glad she no longer uses that.


Didn't Naomi call her Ruby Riot last night? 


Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk




Tombstoned said:


> Let's be charitable to the WWE and assume for a moment this is true, its still utterly stupid to have the second group of 3 be a discount ripoff version of the first 3 in appearance.


Never thought Sonya Deville would have a discount version of her.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Didn't Naomi call her Ruby Riot last night?


Yes, I'm saying she got rid of the catchphrase not the name.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

djpiccalo said:


> Ruby Riot should be no where near a fictional TV show aimed at a male demographic, that women looks like a freakshow. Why would you choose to have me look at that?


Watch porn then weirdo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Flair Flop said:


> I find myself caring less and less about number of reigns these days. Cumulative days I pay attention to a little more. I’m not confident that she will get the rocket push, though. I’m just amused at watching the cult of Alesnar shit their pants at the thought of it.


There's far too many unremarkable Title reigns thesedays. Alexa is what a 4 time Champ yet she doesn't have a single memorable moment. Same with Sasha, even most of Charlotte's reigns are pretty forgettable. They just slap the Title on people as many times as tehy can while rarely doing noteworthy during these reigns.


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

21 women is the death to form individual characters. Now it's just mass production


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Law said:


> I feel for Iconic Duo, they've got nothing left to do in NXT.
> 
> They needed that call up more than the others.


Hey , someone has to put over that new talent that is about to debut :fuckthis

And probably carry the promo side in one of Ember's first feuds


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Turned off SD for the first time in a year after this segment. They are the most laziest company I've ever seen.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Let's not pretend Mandy Rose has a fraction of talent now.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Wforum in a nutshell.

"They only push reigns bc hes hot"

"Whyd they call up goth girl on sdl? Shes ugly,there are cuter girls they could have called up."


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Let's not pretend Mandy Rose has a fraction of talent now.


I dont think anyone has seriously tried to pass Mandy off as being a great talent (yet) but dismissing her entirely and acting like she has zero talent is stupid. Why do wrestling fans love to pretend that people they dont like have zero talent? If someone can take a bump then they have some talent, you dont have to be a 5 star ringwork gawd from ROH to have some talent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Donnie said:


> 15 pages and not a one has said "You do know it's going to turn out that Paige is leading all 6 and this a small part of a bigger thing"
> 
> Jumping to conclusions will get you nowhere


*I've actually read that post three times. Maybe you were too distracted by Ember holding up her new title to see them :mj*


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's far too many unremarkable Title reigns thesedays. Alexa is what a 4 time Champ yet she doesn't have a single memorable moment. Same with Sasha, even most of Charlotte's reigns are pretty forgettable. They just slap the Title on people as many times as tehy can while rarely doing noteworthy during these reigns.


As opposed to all those memorable Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres, Mickie James, Maryse, Michelle McCool reigns we got between 2007 and 2012. 

WWE book every women's reign the same. Champion gets beaten on TV consistently and retains on ppv. At least Charlotte had great matches in 2016 and Alexa isn't the normal generic blonde chicken shit heel.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Let's not pretend Mandy Rose has a fraction of talent now.


But she is hotter. That's why. 


All 5 of the call ups don't interest me and don't make any sense. It's the group warfare they had for the "Divas Revolution" all over again.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I've actually read that post three times. Maybe you were too distracted by Ember holding up her new title to see them :mj*


:lol You blinded me :mj2 

Nah, but I really think that's how this goes and at COC, Paige and co attack everyone and we get the first female Rumble. 

Also, you did my girl Sonya dirty last night and now Logan, you need to be nicer to my guys, Boss.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Littbarski said:


> As opposed to all those memorable Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres, Mickie James, Maryse, Michelle McCool reigns we got between 2007 and 2012.
> 
> WWE book every women's reign the same. Champion gets beaten on TV consistently and retains on ppv. At least Charlotte had great matches in 2016 and Alexa isn't the normal generic blonde chicken shit heel.


So because its long been shit its okay then?

It's not even just the Womens Title, no one has good Title reigns of any kind anymore. Occasionally we get an AJ Styles World Title reign in 2016 or a Miz v Ziggler feud, or the Usos recent reigns. But for the most part WWE just slap Titles on people and then do nothing memorable at all. Alexa Bliss is the worst of the lot if you want to go there, 4 Titles and she doesn't have a single standout moment at all.

And Alexa might not be a generic chicken shit heel, but she is just a generic bitch heel thats been one hundred times before just as well if not better.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> How could someone be less attractive than Sonia?


It's possible if you're into really butch chicks



djpiccalo said:


> Ruby Riot should be no where near a fictional TV show aimed at a male demographic, that women looks like a freakshow. Why would you choose to have me look at that?


You clearly know nothing about the male demographic. There is a reason why websites like Suicide Girls are so popular. 



Donnie said:


> 15 pages and not a one has said "You do know it's going to turn out that Paige is leading all 6 and this a small part of a bigger thing"
> 
> Jumping to conclusions will get you nowhere


Well it was suggested that perhaps they are connected. I personally think they will be and be led by either Paige or Daniel Bryan. That said, I know there is a pretty good chance I am wrong.


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

They brought them up to fill out the rosters. No need to over think it. Smackdown has just 5 competitors and Becky is hurt and needs surgery 

Coming in as a smiling babyface is usually death and beatdowns always get the fans behind you; Nexus, Shield, RAW/Smackdown invasions the last couple of weeks. They had an extremely tired crowd, many there four nights in a row chanting Ruby Riots name and NXT loudly last night so it worked, at least for the night.


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> So because its long been shit its okay then?
> 
> It's not even just the Womens Title, no one has good Title reigns of any kind anymore. Occasionally we get an AJ Styles World Title reign in 2016 or a Miz v Ziggler feud, or the Usos recent reigns. But for the most part WWE just slap Titles on people and then do nothing memorable at all. Alexa Bliss is the worst of the lot if you want to go there, 4 Titles and she doesn't have a single standout moment at all.
> 
> And Alexa might not be a generic chicken shit heel, but she is just a generic bitch heel thats been one hundred times before just as well if not better.


Lesnar is in the middle of an all time great reign if you want to talk moments, Goldberg match at Mania, month long build with Joe, 4 way at Summerslam, build with Strowman, match with Styles.

It's quite difficult to have standout moments when you are booked as a midcard act. Charlotte got to mainevent Raw and a ppv which is why her reign will likely go down as greatest WWE women's reign ever but Bliss isn't booked in a position to have standout moments no more than pretty much every woman that proceeded her. Bliss to her credit clearly feels a much bigger deal now than she did a year ago.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Donnie said:


> :lol You blinded me :mj2
> 
> Nah, but I really think that's how this goes and at COC, Paige and co attack everyone and we get the first female Rumble.
> 
> Also, you did my girl Sonya dirty last night and now Logan, you need to be nicer to my guys, Boss.


*Neither of them interest me :toomanykobes. Sarah was decent in the MYC, but nothing to write home about.*


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont think anyone has seriously tried to pass Mandy off as being a great talent (yet) but dismissing her entirely and acting like she has zero talent is stupid. Why do wrestling fans love to pretend that people they dont like have zero talent? If someone can take a bump then they have some talent, you dont have to be a 5 star ringwork gawd from ROH to have some talent.


Explain to me why Liv Morgan isn't nearly as good as Mandy Rose as the OP stated? Both are green as fuck, yet according to him, Mandy is ready for the main roster and Liv isn't because he finds Mandy hotter.

And tbh, Liv looked far more convincing in her beatdown segments than Mandy did the previous night.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: So SmackDown Really Just Ripped Off The RAW Debuts (Ruby Riot and Liv Morgan)*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's far too many unremarkable Title reigns thesedays. Alexa is what a 4 time Champ yet she doesn't have a single memorable moment. Same with Sasha, even most of Charlotte's reigns are pretty forgettable. They just slap the Title on people as many times as tehy can while rarely doing noteworthy during these reigns.



THIS! :clap Everyone shits on Divas Championship regins and everyone almost remember everything about past era ( i mean Melina, Mickie, LayCool, Beth and Maryse era ) Jillian's 5 min regin was more memorable than RAW/SD Womens Champions (maybe expect Charlotte Raw regin)


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Littbarski said:


> They brought them up to fill out the rosters. No need to over think it. Smackdown has just 5 competitors and Becky is hurt and needs surgery
> 
> Coming in as a smiling babyface is usually death and beatdowns always get the fans behind you; Nexus, Shield, RAW/Smackdown invasions the last couple of weeks. They had an extremely tired crowd, many there four nights in a row chanting Ruby Riots name and NXT loudly last night so it worked, at least for the night.


How do you know she's hurt?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

LOL. Smackdown did a carbon copy of RAW.

3 girl invasion.

BOTH have a goth girl.

BOTH have a blonde girl.

BOTH have a "heavy/strong" girl.

All it just did was water downed BOTH shows. Made the girls on RAW look weak. LOL Three (mid card level)girls took down Charlotte ... In the ring ... while .. wait for it .... SHE KNEW THE ATTACK WAS COMING. They destroyed Champion Charlotte right in the middle of the ring AFTER they took out Natalya seconds before. BTW Charlotte did in fact have a little retaliation. Little, but she did. They took out TWO CHAMPIONS one right after each other. That looked STRONG.

On RAW the three girls attacked Champion Alexa Bliss backstage .. wait for it ... in a surprise attack. That was WEAK.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know what would have made sense? Emma leading the SD trio. Put Ruby and Sarah with her and she actually can say she did this because she was tired of not getting chances and she was taking matters into her own hands, but WWE is not about making sense.

And having to see Charlotte sell for Liv after Liv was destroyed in like 2 seconds by Asuka was laughable.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> And having to see Charlotte sell for Liv after Liv was destroyed in like 2 seconds by Asuka was laughable.


The backstage segment where Peyton and Billie make fun of her after that match still makes me laugh to this day.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

It's funny, the SD 'invasion' was probably better put together but it definitely lost its effectiveness after seeing virtually the same thing the very last night.

I wonder if this is a way to get the 4HW back together in the long run in time for Mania.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It's funny, the SD 'invasion' was probably better put together but it definitely lost its effectiveness after seeing virtually the same thing the very last night.
> 
> I wonder if this is a way to get the 4HW back together in the long run in time for Mania.


I'm hoping this all leads to a bigger picture, and it's some kind of massive stable composed of all of these women that both planned to do attacks in the same vein on separate nights on opposite brands. But I feel like I'm giving WWE too much credit there & they'd probably fuck it up like Nexus.

WWE has a hard time booking one stable, let alone two, if these are seperate. Can't help but feel one is going to get booked better than the other & one will definitely flop. The SD stable feels very random to me, I'm not sure why Liv is in there, who comes off like a natural babyface.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm hoping this all leads to a bigger picture, and it's some kind of massive stable composed of all of these women that both planned to do attacks in the same vein on separate nights on opposite brands. But I feel like I'm giving WWE too much credit there & they'd probably fuck it up like Nexus.
> 
> WWE has a hard time booking one stable, let alone two, if these are seperate. Can't help but feel one is going to get booked better than the other & one will definitely flop. The SD stable feels very random to me, I'm not sure why Liv is in there, who comes off like a natural babyface.


The 3 of them were all babyfaces in NXT as far as i'm aware (Ruby and Liv definitely) so it's weird that they brought them up as a gang of heels. Interesting that they opted not to bring Billie and Peyton up too. Maybe they have bigger plans for those two somewhere down the line (NXT's women's division probably would have been dead without them if they'd have came up with Ruby tbf).

What i will say is that i do think something was needed. The competitors of the 4 way on RAW basically had no momentum, and the only other alternatives outside of the clear long term plan in Asuka for title contenders were Dana and Nia :monkey So a spice up was definitely needed there.



Same thing with SD. Obviously Carmella will constantly loom over the situation but after Natalya there's not a lot going on, apart from Tamina :monkey #2 

So i do approve of the decisions in a way but i totally agree with you, i hope they're actually going somewhere with this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> The 3 of them were all babyfaces in NXT as far as i'm aware (Ruby and Liv definitely) so it's weird that they brought them up as a gang of heels. Interesting that they opted not to bring Billie and Peyton up too. Maybe they have bigger plans for those two somewhere down the line (NXT's women's division probably would have been dead without them if they'd have came up with Ruby tbf).
> 
> What i will say is that i do think something was needed. The competitors of the 4 way on RAW basically had no momentum, and the only other alternatives outside of the clear long term plan in Asuka for title contenders were Dana and Nia :monkey So a spice up was definitely needed there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, both divisions on each brand are pretty dry to be honest, there's not a lot of credible contenders. The only problem is, this may only just add to that, because there's not a lot of big babyfaces to counter these stables. On SDL, you have Becky & Charlotte that are the big babyfaces, but Becky's booking had been pretty bad leading up to this. On RAW you have Sasha, Bayley that the two major faces.

But none of their booking has been very good. These stables coming in & tearing house isn't really surprising. 

Idk, I'm just very concerned to be honest. I hope they thought this through.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It's funny, the SD 'invasion' was probably better put together but it definitely lost its effectiveness after seeing virtually the same thing the very last night.
> 
> I wonder if this is a way to get the 4HW back together in the long run in time for Mania.


I would like to see the 4HW together in a match but I do't think it'll work out like that since 2 of the HW are on Smackdown and the other 2 are on Raw. Unless they do a special promotional match, I don't think that's happening :sadbecky 


Also, there is four horsewomen and only three of the SD invaders.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, both divisions on each brand are pretty dry to be honest, there's not a lot of credible contenders. The only problem is, this may only just add to that, because there's not a lot of big babyfaces to counter these stables. On SDL, you have Becky & Charlotte that are the big babyfaces, but Becky's booking had been pretty bad leading up to this. On RAW you have Sasha, Bayley that the two major faces.
> 
> But none of their booking has been very good. These stables coming in & tearing house isn't really surprising.
> 
> Idk, I'm just very concerned to be honest. I hope they thought this through.


Yeah, that's the problem. It's gotten to the point where the only big time matchups now that are really left among the rosters are between the top faces of the respective shows. Not many other matchups would draw much attention i don't think (Asuka excluded), but if the rumours are to be believed, none of them are likely to turn on each other due to the Mania plans.

It does seem to be a massive shakeup for the sake of shaking things up on the face of it but we'll see, it could go either way.



MC 16 said:


> I would like to see the 4HW together in a match but I do't think it'll work out like that since 2 of the HW are on Smackdown and the other 2 are on Raw. Unless they do a special promotional match, I don't think that's happening :sadbecky
> 
> 
> Also, there is four horsewomen and only three of the SD invaders.


Very true, but on the perhaps far fetched possibility that the two invasions might be linked in some way, especially with it being an NXT based one, it wouldn't surprise me to see the original NXT women's stable coming back together to assert their stature. Maybe i'm just being hopeful though.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Very true, but on the perhaps far fetched possibility that the two invasions might be linked in some way, especially with it being an NXT based one, it wouldn't surprise me to see the original NXT women's stable coming back together to assert their stature. Maybe i'm just being hopeful though.


Maybe WWE could try and do an angle where both Raw and Smackdown GMs are worried about this potentially being an NXT invasion. This would make the women a big deal with Angle and Bryan getting involved with them, raising them all by proxy, and potentially play up further tension with Bryan and Shane, as well as HHH (being Stephanie's husband) and Angle.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

"A desperate attempt at SD to copy RAW to stay relevant"? Not sure if troll thread or legit, this isn't some random company or TNA pulling the same stunt, it's literally the same group of writers writing the same shit for another show because they're lazy as fuck, but let's pretend this is SmackDown independently doing this :lmao.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Very Light Skinned, Dark haired woman *Check*
Hot blonde *Check*
Rough and tough looking muscle of the group *Check*

Yep...They flat out copied exactly what they did on RAW. With three women who were babyfaces, and two of them should have never been called up to begin with since they hadn't even done enough on NXT yet. Why couldn't the Iconic Duo have done the same exact thing? It makes absolutely no sense. I swear they make this shit up at the last second before every show. 

This is by far the most talented woman roster of all time, and one of the most talented male rosters of all time and yet this company finds a way to completely screw up every single one of them. I'm not even kidding when I say that me and you could write better stories than this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LucasXXII said:


> She's gotten rid of the "RIOT" part since a while ago. That was pretty cringeworthy and I'm glad she no longer uses that.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933175204502794240
:mj


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Iconic Duo should come up in their own way. Not this business of rushing 3 random women up on both main rosters and beating up other women. The Iconic Duo are different from that and have their own thing. Every single one of these women that moved up really had nothing going in NXT. Probably because they couldn't figure out a way to fit them in for the WWE network shows, so they are moved up as "extras". The Iconic Duo are above that. Especially Peyton Royce, lets be honest.

But yeah, whoever the creative is for SDL, it was pure laziness to repeat the exact same thing from RAW. By the way, Naomi just so happening to talk about Charlottes win at SS to someone backstage when the camera was on her before she was attacked by the 3 women was pure laziness by creative too.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

They do this all the time, literally and it is why I get annoyed like the majority of everything being so cookie-cutter. Kalisto on one, Sin Cara on the other. Miz goes to one, Owens to the other. Tamina to Nia. Etc, etc, etc. It's like they feel they have to have their identikit on each, NXT getting away with it as it just tons of indy guys and some things they toying with.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Anybody laugh at Ruby Riot struggling to get over the barrier during the run in from the crowd?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sad thing is the seige on Raw was so well done. Paige and her two lackeys made a real original, unpredictable impact. That could of revitzlied the Raw Womans Division. I mean the company obviousley saw at SS. That the Raw Womans Division is leaps ahead of the SD Woman. And decided to increase that gap. 

But now with the second rate Siege on SD. With three NXT call ups who most of the casual audience probably not familiar with, I could argue. IT just water downs and marginlizes what Raw did with Paige's return a night earlier. IT diminishes the impact. I Would not be surprised now the whole Raw womans roster with Nia back. Gets revenge. And SD woman do the same now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Explain to me why Liv Morgan isn't nearly as good as Mandy Rose as the OP stated? Both are green as fuck, yet according to him, Mandy is ready for the main roster and Liv isn't because he finds Mandy hotter.
> 
> And tbh, Liv looked far more convincing in her beatdown segments than Mandy did the previous night.


Entirely separate points there.

But Mandy has shown a lot more growth and potential while Liv sort of stalled.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I guess they had to rush some women to the main roster if the rumors are true and they are doing a female royal rumble, when it was first discussed the amount of women on the roster left around 6-8 spots so I guess these call ups fill that void.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm okay with it, even if it is a copy. Both shows women's divisions were in desperate need of some fresh blood.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

reyfan said:


> I guess they had to rush some women to the main roster if the rumors are true and they are doing a female royal rumble, when it was first discussed the amount of women on the roster left around 6-8 spots so I guess these call ups fill that void.


*According to Ryan Satin, a reliable douchebag, there's no confirmation from credible sources within WWE about a women's Royal Rumble as of yet: * http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/reasoning-call-ups-nxt-female/#.WhYeWTdrzIU



> WWE recently made the call to bring five women from NXT to the main roster and their reasoning for doing so is pretty simple.
> *
> Sources tell us Vince McMahon made the decision to call up multiple women from NXT shortly after the Mae Young Classic took place because he felt like the women’s divisions had been getting stale.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy being the first name mentioned for a call up :mark: 

As far as a women's Royal Rumble goes, it may not happen this year but I do believe we will eventually see it. WWE loves to push the women's revolution and it making history so it's only a matter of time really.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Mandy being the first name mentioned for a call up :mark:


*
They've clearly had big plans for her for a long time. Some people are gonna be SO MAD :lol*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I thought SD's was done better. Becky and Naomi really sold well for them. Ruby is better than Sonya or Mandy, and honestly isnt that much of a stepdown from Paige in ring. Liv isnt ready for the main roster, just like Mandy and Sonya. Sarah is capable enough, just never really been wowed by her


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933175204502794240
> :mj


:mj2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Zappers said:


> Anybody laugh at Ruby Riot struggling to get over the barrier during the run in from the crowd?


I laughed. Someone got a gif of that?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope there's a connection between these two attacks.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

It's like Rally's and Checkers coming out with 3 similar menu items at the same time and presented in similar ways but over time it will be determined which ones are the better quality and which ones have the better presentation. 

On Raw's side you can tell that Alicia Fox, Nia Jax, Dana Brooke are pretty much screwed in the long run. With Deville being portrayed as the legitimate strong one means Nia Jax and Dana Brooke will be easily replaceable, and Mandy Rose could easily replace Alicia Fox. Paige, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Bliss, Asuka are safe but Mickie James could be used in long term feuds to put Mandy Rose and Deville over.

On SmackDown's side Riot, Liv, Logan will likely replace Lana, and Maria Kanellis. Tamina and Natalya are likely safe as they could have decent feuds with these women.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> I laughed. Someone got a gif of that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Ok I see why Ruby messed up. She put the wrong leg over the barricade. Should have gone with her left leg instead of her right.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't watch the shows just read about the results.

From an outsiders perspective - couldn't the 2 angles be linked? Maybe Paige leads both groups and it becomes clearer soon....no?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bobholly39 said:


> Maybe Paige leads both groups and it becomes clearer soon....no?


I don't think this is the case Paige's "team" has Tough Enough links not NxT, while the 3 girls on Smackdown where confirmed as Daniel Bryan signings and if anything maybe be linked to his turning on Shane story with him bringing in his "own talent" they just appeared to be similar because they couldn't think of another to introduce them and got lazy but I feel both will go different tangents in the coming weeks


----------

